# Treppe erstellen mit Java



## katchy (27. Okt 2015)

Hallo liebe Leute 
ich komme mit meinem Code einfach nicht weiter :/
Hier mal meine Aufgabe:

Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das den Benutzer zunächst auffordert, eine positive Zahl hoehe einzugeben. Bei einer fehlerhaften Eingabe soll das Programm den Benutzer darauf hinweisen und die Eingabeaufforderung wiederholen. Das
Programm soll anschließend eine entsprechend hohe Treppe in der folgenden Form auf die Console ausgeben.

hoehe = 2:
+-+
|   |
+-----+
|        |

hoehe = 5:

+-+
|   |
+-----+
|        |
+---------+
|              |
+-------------+
|                   |
+-----------------+
|                        |


Das ist bis jetzt mein Code:


```
package example;

public class Aufgabe3 {

   public static void main(String[] args) {
     int hoehe = IO.readInt("Bitte gebe eine positive Zahl ein: ");
     while (hoehe < 0) {
       hoehe = IO.readInt("Das war falsch, bitte gebe eine positive Zahl ein: ");
     }

     for (int zeile = 1; zeile <= hoehe; zeile++);

     for (int spalte = 1; spalte <= hoehe; spalte++);

   }
}
```
Ich komme einfach nicht weiter, und bin auch noch totale Anfängerin.

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr Tipps für mich hättet

Liebe Grüße
Katha


----------



## klauskarambulut (27. Okt 2015)

Eine gute Praxis ist ein Stufenweises vorgehen:


```
public static void treppe() {...}

public static void stuffe() {...}

public static void trittfläche() {...}

public static void unterbau() {...}
```

Eine Stuffe besteht aus der trittfläche und dem Unterbau.


```
public static void stuffe() {
  trittfläche();
  unterbau();
}
```

Eine Trittfläche hat eine Länge um ausgegeben zu werden


```
public static void trittfläche(int laenge) {
String trittflaeche  = "+";
  for(int i = 0; i < laenge * 2 + 1; i++) {
    trittflaeche += "-";
  }
  trittflaeche += "+";
  System.out.println(trittflaeche);
}
```

unterbau läuft dazu Analog.

Da trittflaeche und unterbau eine laenge brauchen muss bekannt sein um welche Stuffe es sich handelt.

```
public static void stuffe(int laenge) {
  trittfläche(laenge);
  unterbau(laenge);
}
```

Da Jetzt Stufen gehen braucht es nur noch die Treppe die alle Stuffen zusammenbaut.


```
public static void treppe(int hoehe) {
  for(int i = 0; i < hoehe; i++) {
    stuffe(i);
  }
}
```


----------

